# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  DesignBox3D Refuses to be the WalMart of the 3D Printer World

## sarah_saunders

3D printer distributor and reseller DesignBox3D has taken a new approach to sales, refusing to be the WalMart of the 3D printer world, as the company's president told 3DPrint.com on a recent visit to the DesignBox3D showroom in Sandusky, Ohio. Instead of including a broad swath of hardware to sell quickly, the company prefers to focus operations on a small handful of innovative 3D printer manufacturers with whom they work closely to offer dedicated support and service. The refocus is ensuring that DesignBox3D's team understands the workings of each machine they sell and service, inside and out, as they also offer on-site consultation and troubleshooting. Read more about the business model espoused by carefully curated partnerships at 3DPrint.com: https://3dprint.com/183298/designbox3d-visit/

----------

